# SLI und Crossfire für die Zukunft



## Warschau (21. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

habt ihr schon die letzten Bilder vom WotLK gesehen? Echt erschreckend diese Detail tiefe.

Wie soll das noch eine Grafikkarte vernünftig schaffen? Ich rede hier nicht von 1240x1024 mit allem auf Maximum, sondern von größeren Auflösungen wie z.B. 3840x1024. Habe selber 2x eine Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTS mit 512 MB drin, zocken tue ich in Shatt mit 60 fps wegen der Vert. Synchronisation in BT fahre ich aber nur mit 30-40 fps. Wie wird das dann mit dem neuen Content Patch sein? 10-20 fps? Da macht Bomben als Mage echt Spaß.

Blizzard mach da bitte was. Eine Optik wie in Crysis ist wunderschön, aber wenn man die nicht flüssig genießen kann, ist sie für die Katz.

Eine SLI und Croffire Unterstützung sollte Priorität haben.

Ps. Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich beschwere mich nicht. Ich äußere nur meinen Gedanken.


----------



## Kawock (21. Mai 2008)

Da nicht jeder einen High-End PC hat, wird Blizz das glaub ich weiter so führen, wie es jetzt läuft.


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

ich glaube kaum das sich an der grafikleistung viel ändern wird


----------



## Kyreen (21. Mai 2008)

Warum schreibst du das dann hier und nicht da? Hier wird Blizzard vermutlich nicht reingucken und das lesen.
Blizzard wird es sowieso nicht soweit treiben, dass richtig gute Rechnerleistungen für WoW erforderlich sein werden. 
Mach dir da keine Sorgen ^^


----------



## fabdiem (21. Mai 2008)

Kyreen schrieb:


> Warum schreibst du das dann hier und nicht da? Hier wird Blizzard vermutlich nicht reingucken und das lesen.
> Blizzard wird es sowieso nicht soweit treiben, dass richtig gute Rechnerleistungen für WoW erforderlich sein werden.
> Mach dir da keine Sorgen ^^


 el es correcto!


blizzard ist nicht dumm


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (21. Mai 2008)

Ehrlich gesagt versteh ich Dein Problem nicht.

Hab die gleiche GraKa wie Du und keinerlei Frameeinbrüche ^^


----------



## Kawock (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich glaube kaum das sich an der grafikleistung viel ändern wird



Glaub ich auch nicht. Aber ich denke das die Möglichkeit für Leute, die es können, vorhanden sein wird, besseres als jetzt aus dem PC raus zu holen.


----------



## Abakaba (21. Mai 2008)

Warschau schrieb:


> in BT fahre ich aber nur mit 30-40 fps



Herzlichen Glückwunsch, ich hab da im Schnitt 6-7 fps. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## milchkuh14 (21. Mai 2008)

Ich weis nicht aber die Grafikkarte ist so ziemlich das teil was von wow am wenigsten beansprucht wird also bringen dir 2 Grafikkarten höchstens eine die kälter ist als die andere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (21. Mai 2008)

Meinst du.. 
Spiel mal mir einer OnboardGrafik WoW und du hast soziemlich überall 6-7fps ^^


----------



## FirstGuardian (21. Mai 2008)

Also von SLI habe ich wieder Abstand genommen - hatte vor mir ein neues System mit zwei Karten im SLI-Verbund zuzulegen, aber nach ein wenig stöbern bin ich da auf einige Dinge gestoßen, die mir nicht sehr behagen. Es scheint wohl noch ein wenig Probleme bei der regelmäßigen Frameausgabe bei Multi-GPU-Systemen zu geben. 
Aber hier ist das alles viel besser beschrieben:

PC Hardware - SLI - Mikroruckler

Denke also mit nur einer Graka wird man deutlich mehr Spaß haben, was mir die Schilderung vom Postersteller nur bestätigt.


----------



## karstenschilder (21. Mai 2008)

Warschau schrieb:


> Eine SLI und Croffire Unterstützung sollte Priorität haben.



Ich denke nicht, dass dafür eine Spieleseitige Unterstützung notwendig ist. SLI wird einfach im Controlcenter des Grafikkartentreibers aktiviert. Ist nicht vergleichbar mit MultiThreading bei CPUs. Auf die CPU wird direkt zugegriffen, mit dem x86 Befehlssatz. Auf die Grafik wird über die Schnittstelle Direct3D->Grafiktreiber-> Grafikkarte zugegriffen.


----------



## Xordon (21. Mai 2008)

Das Problem ist ja eher nicht die überragende Grafikopulenz von WoW sondern deine außergewöhnlich hohe Auflösung. Da so etwas immernoch eher der Sonderfall ist, wird sich Blizzard weiterhin eher nach dem Durchschnitt richten, als nach den paar mit dem größten Monitor.
Allerdings wusste ich auch garnicht dass es solche extrem-Breitbild-Monitore gibt. 3840:1024 entspricht einem Seitenverhältnis von 15:4.... oder hast du dich vertippt?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Mai 2008)

wow hat dualcore unterstützung? die cpuauslastung stieg damals von 50% auf 55%-60% halleluja


----------



## DaliLuisRigo (21. Mai 2008)

WoW is für mich und meinen Pc gerade richtig,und ich würde niemals mehr Geld ausgeben für den Rechner,der is zum surfen und WoW spielen.
Auf meinen Mac kommt keine Spielerei.
Sollte das Spiel nich mehr auf meinem Rechner laufen,sind sie mich als Kunden los ;
ich denke mal,so sehn das viele Kunden.
Nebenbei:
Hab Crisis bei nem Kumpel gesehn,das sieht umwerfend aus.
Aber was macht man? Leute abballern wie ich damals schon in Doom.
Wenn sich an den Spielen selbst nix ändert,kann ich keine Verbesserung feststellen.
Is doch reiner Selbstzweck dann immer neue Hardware zu kaufen finde ich.


----------



## karstenschilder (21. Mai 2008)

Xordon schrieb:


> Allerdings wusste ich auch garnicht dass es solche extrem-Breitbild-Monitore gibt. 3840:1024 entspricht einem Seitenverhältnis von 15:4.... oder hast du dich vertippt?



Er wird wohl 2 Monitore als Dual Monitor System laufen haben. Einer hat dann 1920x1024.


----------



## Lythuasil (21. Mai 2008)

karstenschilder schrieb:


> Er wird wohl 2 Monitore als Dual Monitor System laufen haben. Einer hat dann 1920x1024.



Wohl eher 3x 1280x1024!

Außerdem: Wenn WoW zu wenig FPS liefert...wie wär's mit Details/Sichtweite runterdrehen? Speziell die Bodenobjektdarstellung frisst sehr viel Leistung.


----------



## Brisk7373 (21. Mai 2008)

hoffentlich bleibts so und blizz macht was gegen lag (shatt/quel danas)


----------



## Warschau (21. Mai 2008)

Ich zocke WoW auf 3 TFT´s mit je 1240x1024, dank TripleHead2Go sieht das phänomenal aus.

Ich will nichts an den Mindestanforderungen geändert haben, ich will an dem Maximal möglichem Verbesserungen haben. 
Ich kann es sehr gut nachvollziehen, wenn Personen kein Geld investieren wollen wegen einem Spiel. Aber warum sollten wir eingeschränkt bleiben in dem technisch machbaren? 
Mit WotLK werden die Anforderung garantiert steigen, war mit BC auch so. Guckt euch mal die Last in Shattrath im Vergleich zu OG oder so. Da liegen Welten zwischen. Damit möchte ich aussagen, das eine zusätzliche Grafikkarte eine riesen Hilfe würde um weiterhin flüssig spielen zu können.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (21. Mai 2008)

also ich zock wow auf nem 1440x900 monitor und hab nebenbei einen film auf nem hdtv laufen... natürlich auch am pc angeschlossen... 60 fps mit ner 8600 gt... und mal ehrlich... ich finde die neue grafik von wotlk gar nicht so anders als die alte... blizzard ist mit sicherheit nicht so blöd und wird nen riesen engine update einbauen...


----------



## KiLLa239 (21. Mai 2008)

dein System reicht mehr als aus für WoW... da musst du dir keinerlei Sorgen machen


----------



## Seryma (21. Mai 2008)

na gz... ich hab durchgehend um die 17 fps und in shatt?

ganz klasse, 6 - 11 -.-"


beschwer dich net!


----------



## krutoi (21. Mai 2008)

omg NUR 30-40 .... du hast vll probleme ich bin froh wenn ich die 20 schaffe meist hab ich nur 15 fps um den dreh bei normaler grafik einstellung. und ich habe mich trotzdem noch nicht erhängt ^^

aber ich hoffe auch, dass ich noch wow mit wotlk zocken kann ohne auf zu rüsten, da das beim laptop sowieso etwas besch...en ist.


----------



## Warschau (22. Mai 2008)

oh man,

ich beschwer mich nicht. Ich will mehr. Die 30-40 fps hab ich im BT auf einer Grafikkarte. Würde aber WoW SLI oder Crossfire unterstützen, hätte ich ca. das doppelte max. bei mir 60 fps wegen der Vert. Synchronisation. Dies würde bedeuten, dass ich die Grafikeinstellungen im Spiel noch höher drehen könnte, was leider auch nicht mehr geht.

Das ist der Wunsch den ich für die Zukunft (WotLK) hab. Das einfach mehr möglich ist.


----------



## wuma86 (22. Mai 2008)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Meinst du..
> Spiel mal mir einer OnboardGrafik WoW und du hast soziemlich überall 6-7fps ^^



seh ich net so hab laptop mit onboard und hab überale so um die 20 fps!


----------



## Cr3s (22. Mai 2008)

fabdiem schrieb:


> blizzard ist nicht dumm


doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kawock (22. Mai 2008)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Meinst du..
> Spiel mal mir einer OnboardGrafik WoW und du hast soziemlich überall 6-7fps ^^



Ich spiele auch neuerdings mit ner OnBoard GraKa und ich hab immer so 24 FPS O.o


----------



## Kakarott85 (22. Mai 2008)

Also ich denke mal das Blizzard JETZT nichts großartiges mehr an der Hardwareunterstützung von WotLK ändert, wäre auch Sinnfrei jetzt noch so großartig an der Engine zu schrauben und würde nur den Release weiter verzögern.
Und das du mit OnBoard Grafik weniger FPS hast, als mit einer seperaten Graka, liegt nicht unbedingt daran das die OnBoard langsammer ist, sondern daran das sie keinen eigenen RAM hat, sondern welchen von den RAM-Sticks auf der Mainboard abgreift 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naxyo (22. Mai 2008)

kurze frage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  unterstütz wow (incl. bc) nen Quad Core Prozzi nd 4GB RAM nd ne 1000GB Festpaltte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tr0ll3 (22. Mai 2008)

Naxyo schrieb:


> kurze frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wow unterstüzt wohl alle Pcs außer vllt vista


----------



## ShadowOfTheMoon (22. Mai 2008)

Jop Vista for the Niederlage ^^ an Vista hat sich ja sowieso kaum was geändert ausser diesem neuem Design und den vielen Bugs XD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber da selbst mein alter gammel PC WoW und BC unterstüzt und sich bei BC ja auch nix ausser ein paar kleinen details an der grafik getan hat denk ich mal das die grafik weiterhin so sche.. bescheiden bleibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naxyo (22. Mai 2008)

das heisst wow läuft nicht mit vista home premium? xD


----------



## Gocu (22. Mai 2008)

Warschau schrieb:


> Habe selber 2x eine Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTS mit 512 MB drin, zocken tue ich in Shatt mit 60 fps wegen der Vert. Synchronisation in BT fahre ich aber nur mit 30-40 fps. Wie wird das dann mit dem neuen Content Patch sein? 10-20 fps?



Ich denke nicht das Blizzard die Grafik stark verbessert wurde auch sonst nie gemacht außerdem wären dann viele Kunden weg und selbst wenn die die Grafik erhöhen würden müsstest du dir mit den Grafikkarten keine Sorgen machen


----------



## Tr0ll3 (22. Mai 2008)

Naxyo schrieb:


> das heisst wow läuft nicht mit vista home premium? xD


kommt häufiger zu probs


----------



## Arakon79 (22. Mai 2008)

Nicht wirklich! Läuft perfekt unter Vista!

QuadCore wird allerdings nicht unterstützt, 4 GB RAM nur mit einem 64 Bit Betriebsystem und die Festplatte solange Windoof sie unterstützt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaadoon (22. Mai 2008)

Jeff "Tigole" Kaplan hat in einem Interview bestätigt, dass wenn der PC BC darstellen kann, er auch WotLK flüssig darstellen können wird. 
Die Anforderungen für die maximale Detailstufe wird um 5 - 10% steigen, die Minimalanforderung bleiben.

Was Vista angeht, ich verwende Vista Ultimate 64bit SP1 und es läuft eigentlich alles Top, die fps sind um etwa 5 niedriger als Unter XP SP2.


----------



## Bryon (22. Mai 2008)

Schonmal die Screenshots gesehen, die Blizzard zwischen 2001 und 2004 als Preview veröffentlicht hat? Da sieht die Grafik auch wesentlich besser aus, als die letztendlich im Spiel aussah. Die PR-Abteilung sorgt dafür, dass die Bilder ordentlich nachbearbeitet werden.

Mal abgesehen davon...3840x1024 ist ja wohl die absolute Ausnahme. Wieviele Prozent der Spieler haben zwei Monitore, die zudem synchron laufen? 1%? Wenn überhaupt. Der allergrößte Teil der Spieler wird Rechner haben, die gut 3-4 Jahre alt sind. Ein wichtiges Argument für WoW sind seine moderaten Hardwareanforderungen.


----------



## Dagonzo (22. Mai 2008)

Warschau schrieb:


> oh man,
> 
> ich beschwer mich nicht. Ich will mehr. Die 30-40 fps hab ich im BT auf einer Grafikkarte. Würde aber WoW SLI oder Crossfire unterstützen, hätte ich ca. das doppelte max. bei mir 60 fps wegen der Vert. Synchronisation. Dies würde bedeuten, dass ich die Grafikeinstellungen im Spiel noch höher drehen könnte, was leider auch nicht mehr geht.
> 
> Das ist der Wunsch den ich für die Zukunft (WotLK) hab. Das einfach mehr möglich ist.


Du verstehst es immer noch nicht. WoW hat nichts direkt mit SLI oder Crossfire zu tun. Dafür sind allein Grafikkartenhersteller verantwortlich (Treiber). Ich habe in meinen Rechner eine GF 7950 GX2 und wenn ich eine Karte abschalte gehen die FPS deutlich runter (ca. 30-40%)


----------



## Pymonte (22. Mai 2008)

schön das man jetzt mit seinem super tollen PC protzen konnte und allen zeigen kann, wie genial man doch ist und das man ja nur mit 40FPS im Raid spielt.

Wenn du dir allerdingst ernste Sorgen darüber machst, dann bist du eh im falschen Spiel ... dann spiel lieber Crysis oder sowas, was deine Grafik richtig fordert.


----------

